# [Q] Boost Mobile - Samsung Galaxy Prevail Rom Developmant



## blue2107 (Apr 19, 2011)

Was just wondering if anyone is excited as I am about this phone and if any roms could/will be developed for this model. I know Boost Mobile isn't a major carrier so development may get pushed to the wayside, but just thought I'd ask.

Thanks for any inquiries or info.


----------



## MarkMcCoskey (Apr 29, 2011)

Now that the Boost Samsung Prevail has been actually released, I'm curious too as to whether this will be embraced by the community. At $180, along with inexpensive plans, I'd think this Prevail would be the equivalent to what the Nook Color is for tablets.


----------



## redwyvern (May 1, 2011)

I too would love to see some action with this phone. As previously stated, being on an unlimited Boost plan at $50/month with shrinkage, I think this is the phone to explode in the Boost market. I can see many people getting this phone, such as myself within the next week, and would love to see something like CM7 available for it.


----------



## unplugged5150 (May 3, 2011)

If this phone were rooted, and CM7 then made available I would pick up this phone in a heartbeat. I hope the devs pick up on it.


----------



## since1984 (May 11, 2011)

*I am ready to test*

I have been playing with cooked ROMs for year. 

I am ready to help testing if any chef is interested.


----------



## ravious (Jun 7, 2011)

There was just a custom rom beta released last night.

Several users are using it and have so far reported no problems.

Good stuff is soon to come 



For up to date information on Prevail development join us on IRC.

irc.FOSS-net.org  #prevail


----------



## wyllem (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey Ravious you said there was a rom Any Links or locations


----------



## ScathDeSolas (Jun 16, 2011)

Google works wonders  You'll have to beg CyanogenMod though to even touch this thing I bet


----------



## chrisinsocalif (Jun 21, 2011)

If someone had the stock rom on their device, can they back it up and post it so i can download the file? I would prefer the rom before the update.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 23, 2011)

Shabbypenguin and the Android Creative Syndicate 
are proud to present to you

*ShabbyMod*

0.7









dont mind the blue tint, shootme has some issues with yalls phone​
Alright lets get to the nitty gritty of it all, this is the thread where all 0.x-1.x versions will be released, as it stands right now this is nothing more then just a glorified stock, but its better then that . deodexing the rom allows for easier themeing so i want to see some creative **** start to flow in.. yall dont want me making themes... anyways down to the goods

I want to apologize to anyone that was affected by version 0.5, i want to say thanks for teh support ive received during these past few days. as you can see ive decided to continue on doing what i can for yall. on that note it has been brought to my attention that i should include a disclaimer:



> This is a product designed outside of samsung, i do not have the resources to make sure it is "bug-proof" (apparently they dont either.. but thats another story). as such by installing this software YOU accept responsibility for your actions. if anything does happen i will try my best to assist you, but i cant promise anything. as such i try my very hardest to make sure things work just great before they ever get put out in the public

Click to collapse




*Changelog: *

*0.7*


- Introducing slim and loaded, you decide how you want your phone to look 
- added a new browser that adds these new features

incognito mode
faster rendering
removed window limit
should lower "checkerboarding"
User agent - Change the user strings to desktop/iphone etc etc make it so you can view the full websites by default hit menu, settings, scroll all the way down to advance

- Now has the latest in malware protecting (yes even the gingerbread malware apps)
- Loaded is 57MB's while slim is only 48MB's compared to the 87 that is stock 
 Sped up media scanning


*0.6*


- Now with more 3g!
- Optimized frameworks a bit more
- Removed bash and nano due to issues


*0.5*

- added GPS tweaks
- added ad blocking hosts file
- enabled ADB on boot
- increased max window manager events to 60 (smoothness increase)
- several other build.prop tweaks
- Code cleanup
- Added bash and nano to shell


*0.4*

-Deodex'd
-Zipaligned
-Bloat removed
-Pre-rooted
-Enabled stagefright

It's not much i know, but gimme some time guys, its a start ya know 

a factory wipe is recommended after flashing due to changing frameworks etc, but not required.. just runs better after a wipe 

Now you may ask yourself whats the difference? well the difference is loaded comes with some nice apps and the full deal (email etc,) while slim loses apps that i think teh majority of users dont care much for like voice search or voice dialer as well as the email client.. (who doesnt use gmail anyways? )

Bugs:
Browser freaks out in landscape, im looking into it 

*Download*:


Version 0.7-Loaded - Version 0.7-Slim

Version 0.6

Version 0.4
​
*Add-ons​*
Media Pack
 (adds new ringtones and notifications)​
*Credits*:
_Interdpth - For making root possible
ACS - For being a kickass team of like minded devs/themers/people
to all my beta testers for beta testing and risking their phones 
To all those whom donate for their support!
Rodderik - for teh malware patch
k0nane - for so much help along the way_


----------



## free_trojans (Jun 23, 2011)

What did you use for a custom recovery? I have root access on my prevail.... but now what =)


----------



## free_trojans (Jun 25, 2011)

I went ahead and installed this on my phone despite not having recovery or a stock image if things go south =/   it worked just fine tho. The only issues I have noticed is the browser does not render when I tilt my phone, it does not expand it. Also on some webpages the buttons for submitting do not appear. But otherwise NICE job! Appreciate the rom and any future ones!


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jul 4, 2011)

versions 0.8.5 is out btw, sorry i dont post on here often since xda doesnt like prepaid carriers


----------



## zombu2 (Jul 8, 2011)

has anyone noticed yet that you are not able to get into the service mode to change the msl???

i think there s some apk's missing for it to work 
would it be possible to put them back in so the phone can be reconfigured?


----------



## haliphax (Jul 21, 2011)

How is there no stock ROM yet?!


----------



## ironmaskusa (Jul 25, 2011)

I have been using the v.9 loaded version of this ROM on my Prevail and everything seems to be running fine.  I use the 3G speed tweek and it all is pretty good for me.  Shabby Penguin has done a splendid job for this little device and I look forward to some further developement with this phone.. Like in the first part of this thread someone had mentioned how nice this little phone is with the shrinkage plan, etc.  good buy for someone on a smaller budget that wants an affordable smartphone with the capabilities of being rooted and customized.  Great work Mr. Penguin! 

ps. PM me for the speed tweeking link if you need it since this one of my first posts on here I can't refer links until I am a little more talkative, so it seems.


----------



## thatnewyorker (Aug 2, 2011)

*Shabby Mod*

Well I installed this mod and things went south...really south. Been trying to flash it with the stock rom except it's NOWHERE TO BE FOUND. Can someone lend a helping hand?


----------



## wyllem (Aug 7, 2011)

look up Odin Recovery ED13 will bring you back to stock


----------



## thatnewyorker (Aug 8, 2011)

Does anyone know if the AAA password really is unique for each phone and if I'm totally screwed by not having it? I can't for the life of me get 3g on my phone now and I have a feeling the AAA password is involved. Google doesn't help too much, some say to call the provider and ask for it, others say it's unique to each phone and you're screwed if you lose it. In any case, I tried asking Boost Mobile for it and they pretty much had no idea what I was talking about.

I feel like shooting myself, I'm on my way to my third Prevail in two weeks.


----------



## djwurm (Aug 14, 2011)

*How to root Samsung Prevail*

I am still trying to find out how to install the root. Would you mind doing some baby steps with me? The root looks good and I would like to try it.


----------



## blue2107 (Apr 19, 2011)

Was just wondering if anyone is excited as I am about this phone and if any roms could/will be developed for this model. I know Boost Mobile isn't a major carrier so development may get pushed to the wayside, but just thought I'd ask.

Thanks for any inquiries or info.


----------



## wyllem (Aug 15, 2011)

*here you go*

androidforums dot com/galaxy-prevail-all-things-root/346918-one-click-root.html



djwurm said:


> I am still trying to find out how to install the root. Would you mind doing some baby steps with me? The root looks good and I would like to try it.

Click to collapse


----------



## cuzspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

just follow instruction. i did it like ten times. PS instruction r just a little confuse


----------



## miguelctv (Sep 13, 2011)

chrisinsocalif said:


> If someone had the stock rom on their device, can they back it up and post it so i can download the file? I would prefer the rom before the update.

Click to collapse



Advice MIUI, if you don't need BT audio ... still cooking ...

Such as FM radio and Tv out.

All the rest ... best ROM ever ...

GPS, FC's, battery drain ... great.


----------



## DeepEmissions (Sep 13, 2011)

Very nice my friend, I know people who will love to have this installed on their device!


----------



## TrenchKato (Sep 13, 2011)

miguelctv said:


> Advice MIUI, if you don't need BT audio ... still cooking ...
> 
> Such as FM radio and Tv out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



please explain??? you have MIUI currently running on your device?


----------



## Iggys Pop (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys, Im in need of a little help... I've been trying to root my Samsung Prevail running Froyo-EE14 but I haven't been able to get the job done. I've followed all the steps and techniques but to no avail....Ive reached the 50th+ attempt so I'm asking for some direction. Keep in mind that I've got my sd card out and I'm in airplane mode... I've downloaded the afore mentioned files from Indepth that ShabbyP references (including new drivers). The first 20-odd times I did as the .bat file instructs and unlocked the screen with debugging on...the phone restarts but I kept getting the mount: operation not permited. I saw in the readme file that a possible fix was to manually reboot the phone and run the .bat file once I see the initial samsung splash screen. I tried this 15 times at the first samsung screen then another 15 times at the second samsung screen-the one with prevail in it, both with no luck rooting the phone. Both times it seems to get stuck gaining the mount permissions... Did someone else (like ShabbyP) develop a different .bat file or method, and if so can I get a link? I had a Samsung Captivate with At&T but got tired of data overages, but I rooted that phone & checked out custom mods, etc so I'm somewhat proficient with the os. I've been spoiled & want to check out the ShabbyMod for this nifty little device but just can't seem to gain root access... If anyone can maybe point out something I'm missing or give me a lil direction it would be greatly appreciated! I thank you gentlemen for your time and attention....have a great day!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST (Samsung Prevail on Boost Mobile) using XDA App.


----------



## murderousone (Sep 24, 2011)

Iggys Pop said:


> Hey guys, Im in need of a little help... I've been trying to root my Samsung Prevail running Froyo-EE14 but I haven't been able to get the job done. I've followed all the steps and techniques but to no avail....Ive reached the 50th+ attempt so I'm asking for some direction. Keep in mind that I've got my sd card out and I'm in airplane mode... I've downloaded the afore mentioned files from Indepth that ShabbyP references (including new drivers). The first 20-odd times I did as the .bat file instructs and unlocked the screen with debugging on...the phone restarts but I kept getting the mount: operation not permited. I saw in the readme file that a possible fix was to manually reboot the phone and run the .bat file once I see the initial samsung splash screen. I tried this 15 times at the first samsung screen then another 15 times at the second samsung screen-the one with prevail in it, both with no luck rooting the phone. Both times it seems to get stuck gaining the mount permissions... Did someone else (like ShabbyP) develop a different .bat file or method, and if so can I get a link? I had a Samsung Captivate with At&T but got tired of data overages, but I rooted that phone & checked out custom mods, etc so I'm somewhat proficient with the os. I've been spoiled & want to check out the ShabbyMod for this nifty little device but just can't seem to gain root access... If anyone can maybe point out something I'm missing or give me a lil direction it would be greatly appreciated! I thank you gentlemen for your time and attention....have a great day!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST (Samsung Prevail on Boost Mobile) using XDA App.

Click to collapse



Try Using The KMS.. If that DOnt Work

USe Odin 2 Root.

cant post a link here yet but check out

m1entzdotcom/sgpm


----------



## sikimk (Sep 24, 2011)

so i installed shabbymod .9 on my uncles phone it seems to be running smoothest of them all. 
does anyone seem to have the problem of not recognizing their prevail as an android while using the qr code readers?
its been doing that since day one of him getting the phone


----------



## jbryson16 (Nov 26, 2011)

what happened here? everybody just quit using this thread or did it move or something?


----------



## glbell62 (Dec 23, 2011)

sikimk said:


> so i installed shabbymod .9 on my uncles phone it seems to be running smoothest of them all.
> does anyone seem to have the problem of not recognizing their prevail as an android while using the qr code readers?
> its been doing that since day one of him getting the phone

Click to collapse



This phones camera doesn't have autofocus so the qr readers won't work


----------



## rcolitz (Jun 17, 2012)

*Flash player 11 is installed and working  without having to roots  the phone!*

That's on a Samsung prevail and I never rooted the phone!


----------



## MattBodin (Sep 19, 2012)

where can i find the latest version of shabbys rom?

Sent from my Triumph using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xXValleraXx (Jun 29, 2014)

*Galaxy Prevail II M840*

Does anybody know where I can get a supported ROM for the newer Prevail II?


----------



## saramshaw (Mar 13, 2015)

I have the same question.  Would like to root my phone but no rom available yet..

Sent from my SM-G360P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kylekillough (May 8, 2015)

There is a root available over on Androidforums.com under the heading "prevail LTE root". It uses another recovery and rooting for another model samsung but it does work ok. I tried it on my prevail LTE and is currently running rooted right now. When you first do it I recommend you do it after a fresh wipe and then wipe again immediately thereafter because it will give you a system UID error if not. So use Titanium Backup to restore apps and settings after you wipe ( judiciously). I've talked to shabbypenguin to see if he would develop a recovery for it. He's busy so I guess I mean I'm waiting right now for him to get to it.

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## lilturkey (Dec 11, 2015)

*root the (boost) prevail*



unplugged5150 said:


> If this phone were rooted, and CM7 then made available I would pick up this phone in a heartbeat. I hope the devs pick up on it.

Click to collapse



do a factory reset ,,, install kingroot, (not the latest) run kingroot ,,install SUPERSU-ME ,,, from google play,,, run SUPERSU-ME ,, IT WILL REMOVE AND REPLACE KINGROOT WITH (CHAINFIRE'S),,, SUPERSU,, AND THEN ,THROUGH THE SUPERSU APP,, INSTALL IT TO YOUR PHOHNE SYSTEM,, AND YOU WILL HAVE FULL PERMANET FULL ROOT ,, done and confirmd on my boost prevail sm g360p,,


----------



## lilturkey (Dec 11, 2015)

*thankx shabby*

if i wanted a porn site i would have just LOOKED AT PICS OF YOUR MOM AND GRANDMA,, ASSHOLE ,, anything to make a buck what a slime ball if you dont no his links go to porn pages


----------



## jimmy smitz (Dec 27, 2015)

I got step by step how to for unlimited hotspot and vpn $20


----------



## flashaddiction (Jan 20, 2016)

*G360P ROM*

Kingroot works (V4.65)
Root with Kingroot
install supersume, to get kngroot unistalled, and superuser installed
install FlashFire, then do a full back up of your partitions.
you can flash zip files in FlashFire.

I have a stock deodex rom
stock boot.img
stock recovery.img

but I can not post them due to spam
9 more post to go

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------

open dialer then click ##3282#
click view, (you do not need the msl for view), got down to apn settings, click it
click on your lte and eHRPD apn
scroll down to APN type click it and add dun (default,dun,hipri,supl,mms)
do this for both LTE and eHRPD apns

or click the plus sign for a new apn
Name = pamsn
apn = n.boost.ispsn
apn type = dun


----------



## HitByAZinger (May 23, 2016)

*Re theme?*



blue2107 said:


> Was just wondering if anyone is excited as I am about this phone and if any roms could/will be developed for this model. I know Boost Mobile isn't a major carrier so development may get pushed to the wayside, but just thought I'd ask.
> 
> Thanks for any inquiries or info.

Click to collapse



 I am currently working on re-themeing this device inside-out. Feedback?


----------

